# كارنيهات نقابة جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2010)

*اهلا وسهلا بكل اعضاء وزوار جميعتنا الجميله

* *""جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة""*
* 
انهرده وفى خطوه جديده وحصريه بجمعية المخنوقين بمنتدى الكنيسه العربيه
حبينا نقدم كارنيهات الاعضاء

وطبعا الفكره حصريه للجمعيه ولكن لا مانع من اقتباسها :new6:
*​ 






























































































​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## sony_33 (14 يوليو 2010)

*لالالالااا
اية الشغل الجامد دة
شغل سويتى رائععععععععععع
تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2010)

*حلووووووييييييييين جداااااااااا*
*ثانكس*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (14 يوليو 2010)

هو ده الشغل ولا بلاش


----------



## marcelino (14 يوليو 2010)

*جامدين كلهم جدا جدا جدا

تسلم ايديكم

احلى تقييييييييييم ليكم
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يوليو 2010)

شغل عالى اصلى يا جماعة

سلم ايدين اللى صمم​


----------



## ponponayah (14 يوليو 2010)

*تحففففففففففففة بجد
حلوين جداا
ميرسى يا مينا 
ميرسى يا كوكى​*


----------



## zama (14 يوليو 2010)

أول مرة أسمع عنها ، عملتوها أمتى ؟؟


----------



## sony_33 (14 يوليو 2010)

zama قال:


> أول مرة أسمع عنها ، عملتوها أمتى ؟؟


انت مالك هو انت مخنوق
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (14 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه تحف يعلم ربنا الله معكم*


----------



## dodo jojo (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كتييييييييير هعملها التوقيع


----------



## mero_engel (14 يوليو 2010)

*لالا شغل علي كبير كبير يعني*
*تسلم افكاركم يا شباب *
*عايزين دايما من دا*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 يوليو 2010)

جامدين خالص مالص

حبيت ارخم وامشي يا مخنوقين ههههههههههه

بجد شغل جميل خالص 

ربنا معاكم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يوليو 2010)

*أصلي يا مينا


وتسلم ايديكي كوكي​*


----------



## raffy (15 يوليو 2010)

وااااااااااااااااو بجد راااااائع تسلم ايدك 
ميرسى ليك بجد


----------



## grges monir (15 يوليو 2010)

*تميز رائع يا جماعة*
*الواحد ياخد الكارنية دة ويطبعة اصلة تحفة*
*دائما جمعيتنا فى تالق كدة*


----------



## tamav maria (15 يوليو 2010)

وانا يازعيم فين الكارنيه بتاعي


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يوليو 2010)

لالالا ده شغل جامد اوى  

ونبقى ننادى بعض بالاكواد يارقم 5 يا رقم 6​


----------



## sparrow (15 يوليو 2010)

تحفة بجد

دائما متالقين


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2010)

راااااااائع ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2010)

*انا استلمت  الكارنيه بتاعى  بس رشيته دوكو ههههههه
ميرررسى لتعبكوا ​*


----------



## marcelino (15 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههه

ماشى يا ادااااره
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يوليو 2010)

*وااااااااااااااااو شغل تحفة 
ححطه فى توقيعى بقى
تسلم ايديكم عالتصميمات الروعة 

*​


----------



## MATTEW (15 يوليو 2010)

*عايز انضم واء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه
> 
> ماشى يا ادااااره
> *​



*اعترض بقى :smil8:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2010)

mattew قال:


> *عايز انضم واء*



*يا سلام ده انت تنورنا 
يجى بس المسؤول اللى معاه مفتاح المكتب ويسجلك فى سجلات الجمعيه ههههههه*


----------



## MATTEW (15 يوليو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يا سلام ده انت تنورنا
> يجى بس المسؤول اللى معاه مفتاح المكتب ويسجلك فى سجلات الجمعيه ههههههه*


*
هههههههه بس انا عايز ابقي من الاداره 

*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2010)

*يا صباااااااااح الكأبة 30:
هههههههه*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *يا صباااااااااح الكأبة 30:
> هههههههه*​



يا صباخ التفاؤل اللي مش موجود


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> وانا يازعيم فين الكارنيه بتاعي



الكرانيهات للمشتركين بس يا نيتا
اشتركى من هنا
*
* *""جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة""*


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2010)

من سمح لكم بإستعمال إسم الزعيم على الصور؟


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

my rock قال:


> من سمح لكم بإستعمال إسم الزعيم على الصور؟



لو مدايق ممكن نغيرها؟


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2010)

حقوق طبع
ممكن اخذ نسبة على كل صفحة فيها صورة تحمل إسم الزعيم


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

my rock قال:


> حقوق طبع
> ممكن اخذ نسبة على كل صفحة فيها صورة تحمل إسم الزعيم



عموماً انا هغيرها، وبخصوص النسبه
خلاص اخصم من المرتب


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2010)

لا مفيش داعي تغيرها، كنت بهزر بس


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> عموماً انا هغيرها، وبخصوص النسبه
> خلاص اخصم من المرتب



*اااااااااايه ده 
خيااااااااااااااااااااانة :smil8:
انت بتاخد مرتب من ورانا يا كيوبيد :11azy:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لا مفيش داعي تغيرها، كنت بهزر بس





اوكى يا روك منور مش هتشترك فى الجمعيه معانا :t30:


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2010)

* يا ريت يا روك لما تيجى تهزر تدخل بلون تانى غير الاحمر مش عارفه ليه مش بيليق على الهزار ههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2010)

*ايووووه روك هيشترك وهيدفع كمان تبرع للجمعيه 
انا بقول اروح انشر الغسيل احسن ههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *اااااااااايه ده
> خيااااااااااااااااااااانة :smil8:
> انت بتاخد مرتب من ورانا يا كيوبيد :11azy:*​




انتى مبتخديش مرتب ولا ايه انا اعرف ان روك مخلص المرتبات لغاية 2020:t30:


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايووووه روك هيشترك وهيدفع كمان تبرع للجمعيه
> انا بقول اروح انشر الغسيل احسن ههههههه*



بلاش الكلام فى التبرعات بدل ما يقولك

ربنا يستر عليكى:11azy:


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اوكى يا روك منور مش هتشترك فى الجمعيه معانا :t30:



ليس من طبعي الإختناق.. اي شئ يضايقني يطلع مني بأسرع وقت..



dona nabil قال:


> * يا ريت يا روك لما تيجى تهزر تدخل بلون تانى غير الاحمر مش عارفه ليه مش بيليق على الهزار ههههههههه*



حتى انتِ يا دونا.. طويب..



dona nabil قال:


> *ايووووه روك هيشترك وهيدفع كمان تبرع للجمعيه
> انا بقول اروح انشر الغسيل احسن ههههههه*



هتدفعيني الجزية و انا نايم؟


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

My Rock قال:


> ليس من طبعي الإختناق.. اي شئ يضايقني يطلع مني بأسرع وقت..




عليا الطلاق انت فهمت غلط
الجمعيه اسمه المخنوقين بس هى نشاطها حلول المشاكل وانت كبير حلالين المشاكل30:


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> عليا الطلاق انت فهمت غلط
> الجمعيه اسمه المخنوقين بس هى نشاطها حلول المشاكل وانت كبير حلالين المشاكل30:



مشاكلي كلها برمجية محدش يعرف يحلها :t30:


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2010)

My Rock قال:


> ليس من طبعي الإختناق.. اي شئ يضايقني يطلع مني بأسرع وقت..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اصل بجد يا زعيم اللون الاحمر بيخض ليه هيبه كده :11azy:
لا خلاص بلاش تدفع بدال ما تخبطنى واحده يا موعين انا هسكت احسن :heat:*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

My Rock قال:


> مشاكلي كلها برمجية محدش يعرف يحلها :t30:



هههههههه فى دى عندك حق
بس عاوز اخد كورس فى البرمجه قريب بس لما اشوفك فاضى :11azy:


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2010)

لقب الزعيم و نسختوه بدون تصريح رسمي
اللون الاحمر مضايقكم و مصرين على تغييره

ياه ايام زمان كانت الاعضاء تسكت برد واحد...


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههه فى دى عندك حق
> بس عاوز اخد كورس فى البرمجه قريب بس لما اشوفك فاضى :11azy:



كورس واحد != الدكتوراه :t30:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لقب الزعيم و نسختوه بدون تصريح رسمي
> اللون الاحمر مضايقكم و مصرين على تغييره
> 
> ياه ايام زمان كانت الاعضاء تسكت برد واحد...



*هههههههه
لا لا يازعيييييم كده يبقى لازم توريهم العين الحمرا 
وأولهم المشرفييييييين 30:
عشان محدش يفكر ان المشرفين مدلعين ولا حاجة :hlp:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يوليو 2010)

my rock قال:


> لقب الزعيم و نسختوه بدون تصريح رسمي
> اللون الاحمر مضايقكم و مصرين على تغييره
> 
> ياه ايام زمان كانت الاعضاء تسكت برد واحد...



*قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان هههههههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لقب الزعيم و نسختوه بدون تصريح رسمي
> اللون الاحمر مضايقكم و مصرين على تغييره
> 
> ياه ايام زمان كانت الاعضاء تسكت برد واحد...



*هى دى مساوىء الديمقراطيه يا زعيم :t30:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يوليو 2010)

my rock قال:


> كورس واحد != الدكتوراه :t30:



ههههههههه انا راضى بقليلى ماجستير حلو مش طماع انا اهو


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههه
> لا لا يازعيييييم كده يبقى لازم توريهم العين الحمرا
> وأولهم المشرفييييييين 30:
> عشان محدش يفكر ان المشرفين مدلعين ولا حاجة :hlp:*​



*يالا وهنبتدى بالى اقترحت الفكرة الاووووووووووول:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *يالا وهنبتدى بالى اقترحت الفكرة الاووووووووووول:t30:*​



*لالا انا أقتراحى عشان مينا طبعااااااا
هو اقل منها يعنى:t30:
وبعدين يابت ياكوكى انا نظرى ضعيييييييف 
ولا هشوف العين الحمرا دى:t30: 
هههههههههه
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *هههههههه
> لا لا يازعيييييم كده يبقى لازم توريهم العين الحمرا
> وأولهم المشرفييييييين 30:
> عشان محدش يفكر ان المشرفين مدلعين ولا حاجة :hlp:*​



*روحى يا بت كلمى هابى بتنده عليكى بتقولك
 جهزى العشا ولمى الغسيل وسيئى الحمام ههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *روحى يا بت كلمى هابى بتنده عليكى بتقولك
> جهزى العشا ولمى الغسيل وسيئى الحمام ههههههههه*



*هههههههههه
لا يا دونا هو النظر راح اه بس الودان شغالة يعنى 30:
هابى كمان مش فالبيت 
فرصة فرصة 30:
هههههههه*​


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2010)

قلبتم جمعية المخنوقية الى جمعية المشرفين
اتركوا للاعضاء فرصة التعبير
خليكم في قسم المشرفين بس


----------



## Twin (15 يوليو 2010)

My Rock قال:


> قلبتم جمعية المخنوقية الى جمعية المشرفين
> اتركوا للاعضاء فرصة التعبير
> خليكم في قسم المشرفين بس


 
*ياروك خصم علي طول .... ويومين سجن *
*أنت لسة هتنبه :a4:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2010)

Twin قال:


> *ياروك خصم علي طول .... ويومين سجن *
> *أنت لسة هتنبه :a4:*​



*انت شايف كده يا كاتب الجمعيه :t9:
طييييييب فلنبدأ بك :t30:​*


----------



## marcelino (15 يوليو 2010)

my rock قال:


> من سمح لكم بإستعمال إسم الزعيم على الصور؟




*يا سبحان الله تنبأت بنفس رد الفعل*

*بس مينا عملى فيها السبع رجاله هههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (15 يوليو 2010)

*يا روك أخصم وش*
*وممكن تطردنا كمان ..... أنا موافق مبدأياً هههههههههه*
*ذود خنقتهم *​


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *يا سبحان الله تنبأت بنفس رد الفعل*
> 
> *بس مينا عملى فيها السبع رجاله هههههههه*​



لا ومش بس زعيم كمان كاتبين اساميكم بالاحمر


----------



## sony_33 (15 يوليو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> لو مدايق ممكن نغيرها؟


*يابنى لو روك مضايق  اكيد حيبقى مخنوق وكدة يبقى كسبنا عضو فى الجمعية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> لا ومش بس زعيم كمان كاتبين اساميكم بالاحمر



*احب انا الناس اللى بتحب تهدى النفوس :smil8:​*


----------



## ponponayah (16 يوليو 2010)

> من سمح لكم بإستعمال إسم الزعيم على الصور؟



*فرحانة فيك اوى يا مينا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه :yahoo::yahoo:​*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

منورين يا جماعه
واى حد يحب ينضم للجمعيه *ينضم من هنـــــا *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يوليو 2010)

شغل جامد 
بس رقم 008 مكرر


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> شغل جامد
> بس رقم 008 مكرر




معلش يمعلم انت عارف اخوك لسه جديد
وكويس انى عملت بار كود اصلا ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يوليو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> معلش يمعلم انت عارف اخوك لسه جديد
> وكويس انى عملت بار كود اصلا ههههههههه



يا باشا مش قصدي 
انا بس خايف لحسن وانتوا بتقسموا غنائم الحميعه تختلفوا 
هههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> يا باشا مش قصدي
> انا بس خايف لحسن وانتوا بتقسموا غنائم الحميعه تختلفوا
> هههههههههه




هههههههههه لا متقلقش احنا جمعيه ديمقراطيه الغنائم ليا انا بس:hlp:


----------



## حبة خردل (16 يوليو 2010)

*معااااااااااااكوا انا يا جماعة

فين الكارنية والديزاين بتوعي

محدش يحمرء من اولها ..... هطلع خنقتي عليكواا  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> *معااااااااااااكوا انا يا جماعة
> 
> فين الكارنية والديزاين بتوعي
> 
> محدش يحمرء من اولها ..... هطلع خنقتي عليكواا  :new6:​*




ههههههههه لا متقلقيش الكارنيهات هتتعمل وهتوصل دليفرى للبروفيل كمان *:new6:*


----------



## tamav maria (17 يوليو 2010)

وانا يازعيم الجمعيه
طلبت الكارنيه بتاعي 
من مده 
ولسه ما وصلنيش 

ولا انضم لحزب التفاؤل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 يوليو 2010)

حلويييييين اووووووووووي
تسلم ايديكم​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> وانا يازعيم الجمعيه
> طلبت الكارنيه بتاعي
> من مده
> ولسه ما وصلنيش
> ...




انضمى من هنا يا نيتا *""جمعية المخنوقين المحدودة""*


----------

